# Looking for somebody to take care of my betta ///



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there - (sorry in advance mods if this is not the right section)

I'm looking for somebody to take care of my female betta, From June 9 to August 17 (approx. 9 weeks)
The problem is, my betta has some sort of sickness - its either going blind or has some sort of bacterial infection that I haven't managed to treat.
It's been like this for the last 4 months, I've tried every med possible and now I'm just keeping the fish in a 5 gallon with no meds.
I keep the water clean - 50% water change every 2 days - but 50% water change a week is fine.














The Betta is really pretty, super active, eats like a pig, and partially blind (right eye fully blind)
It will find food eventually in the tank, but I usually put the food right in front of it with tweezers,
it avoids also too much waste in the tank.

I know this may sound like the worst thing to get involved in 
The fish could die on you and there is nothing you could do about it.
I'm aware of that and I'm not looking for a magician who is going to heal my betta while I'm away.
I'm looking for somebody trustworthy who cares about Betta and who can handle the maintenance/feeding.

I will provide 5 Gallon tank, sponge filter + air pump + heater + a bag of frozen blood worms.
You can keep the whole setup when I'm back / fish dead or alive doesn't matter, as long as I trust you that's the deal.
If you want to be paid a little extra on top of it, maybe we can work something out.

Somebody with experience in fish keeping would be ideal.
I'm not expecting lots of replies as I know this sounds like a bad deal,
but if anybody feels like giving a hand, I'll be forever grateful 

PM me if interested 

Thanks for reading!

Nicolas


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicolas:

hope this help. Your fish has a bad case of pop eyes / cloudy eyes. You might have some water issue in your tank. Even the fins looks to be a rotted a little. Just use a clean container, do daily water changes twice a day or half an hour after each feeding. It should heal.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Charles,

my Betta has been in a Quarantine tank for almost a month now, and that's the 2nd time I've quarantined it.
I have been doing 50% daily water changes, as well as trying to treat it with every possible medication.
It's been a couple days it's off the meds, so now I'm doing 50% daily, but will do 50% twice daily.


----------

